# Scad Valley Creek Brookies



## Layne Kubota (Aug 1, 2014)

Fished Scad Valley Creek this weekend, found out about the stream from the Google Earth and the Wild Trout Streams website.

Figured the water would be a little bit higher, lots of sneaking and bow and arrow casts into small pools, with only one or two fish that seemed like they would have to be trapped in, until higher water at least. They were very eager to take #12 Grasshopper patterns.










One of the bigger pools I found in the creek.










Anyone else fish small streams?


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice, I love wasting a few hours on a small stream like that. It's more like spot and stalk hunting than fishing.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Special little place you've found. I admire your dedication to giving up quantity and size for difficulty and challenge. Great little brookies!


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I love fishing the creek just 5 minutes from my house. Technical pocket water with lots of fish. Just moved here a few months ago and really excited that this stream is teaching me so much.


----------



## Layne Kubota (Aug 1, 2014)

Fishing the small streams is definitely a learning experience. Its a fun experience, even without any hook ups.


----------

